# 12v aircon



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok here goes first question, need a recommendation of where I can find a small 12v aircon unit to stick in sleeping area, as per sleeper cabs in trucks. Seen one fitted in a large motorhome, which the owners had said was used more than the large roof mounted unit. 

Intend to spend more time in hot climates, unable to sleep if it's to hot, ten years experience living in Cyprus.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be surprised if you could get a 12V aircon system, they are very power hungry bits of kit.

If you have seen one fitted to a truck dont forget that would almost certainly be 24v (so half the amperage drain of 12V!!) 

Good luck !!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

There isn't a 12V aircon unit that would work off a battery unless you were driving and your alternator would recharge as you go.

Even then all the aircon units are mains operated and you would need to run through a 2000W pure sinewave inverter.

Your only choices are a Fan or an evaporative air cooler


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

OOOP'S

Post removed as i was talking kak..


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks a nice bit of kit but where do you get the cooling sea water in the middle of France?

Keith


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

kaybee327 said:


> Looks a nice bit of kit but where do you get the cooling sea water in the middle of France?
> 
> Keith


Yes sorry about that..Thats a danger when you post without reading about it first  :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Google 12 v air con.
too many to list.
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Think WAECO 12V compressor refrigerators.

Danfoss make the compressor - 12V DC or 24V DC.
They look just like (and do exactly the same job as) a domestic 240V AC mains fridge version.

No need for any inverter to wastefully convert up to 240V AC.

The WAECO fridge we had in our first pop-top MH was remarkably efficient.

And very quiet too.

Took about 2.5A when running.

The duty cycle obviously varies according to the differential between ambient and internal fridge temperatures but it was generally in the region of 10% to 25% on time (and correspondingly 90% to 75% of the time it was not running).

Aircon has the great advantage of reducing humidity (which is what makes you sweaty) as well as temperature.

In fact reducing the temperature too much (say by more than 10°C) is not advisable whereas reducing relative humidity from >90% down to <50% is what will make sleep so much more comfortable.

I have warm (!) memories of airconditioning aboard merchant ships when I was at sea in the tropics.

If it was too fierce then coming into the accommodation from out on deck was a shock to the system and could lead to chills.

If it was switched off during the night one would eventually wake up drenched in sweat and with condensation running down the bulkheads.

I am amazed that firms that advertise cooling "aircon" units that operate by evaporating water into the area being controlled are allowed to get away with it.

It simply pushes up the humidity which defeats the object!


This is inspiring me to do some calculations.

Our sleeping area over the garage is 2 cubic metres, which is not a huge volume to aircondition for 8 hours at night.

WAECO fridges come with the ability to locate the compressor/condenser at a distance of approx 18" from the fridge.

With a somewhat longer umbilical it would seem practicable to locate the compressor/condenser in the garage and run the pipes up inside the van to the evaporator/recirc fan unit in the sleeping area, or even in the 400mm x 400mm rooflight area.

An aircon unit is simply a fridge turned inside out with a fan to blow the cold air around.

In fact I once converted a small mains dehumidifier into an aircon unit.

It seems that most MH aircon units are either (generally) inefficient evaporator types or enormous roof-mounted compressor units designed to cool a huge area.

I shall do some hunting on the internet for more info.


----------



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so 

Thinking about it, the unit I saw was probably 24v. They had a large main unit in the roof and the smaller fitted on the wall in the sleeping area. They mentioned during a trip to Libya that some days when the temp was over 50c, they spent a lot of the day in the sleeping area to keep cool as the roof unit was less efficient..Their charging system was solar only, no genny.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Why don't you fit one of the roof mounted fan above the bed. I have and it works very well, you can leave it running on low all night without draining your battery. This one is electronically controlled and is particularly quite, just fitted it in my van.
www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/department/roof_vents/

Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I could make one of those, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I wish I could make one of those, Alan.


You don't need to Alan. You can buy one for ten quid. 8O 

Ask Spykal - he was showing me his earlier today!

O.K. - obviously not _*quite *_the same, but it would work with very little modification. :wink:

Dave


----------



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure if it makes a difference but it does have an on board generator plus 2x leasure batteries..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> You don't need to Alan. You can buy one for ten quid. 8O
> 
> Ask Spykal - he was showing me his earlier today!
> 
> ...


Hi Alan

Zeb is referring to a small 10" battery or AC fan that I bought at the weekend, it is called an >> O2 Cool <<. When I saw it priced at £9.99 in a hardware shop in Ross on Wye I did wonder how well it would be made but having tried it I am surprised at the quality ( I can see from the web that it normally sells for much more) .. it would be very easy to fit into the opening under a Heki rooflight to provide a cooling downdraught ( it is so light that it will rest on the partially extended blinds) :wink:

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning chaps. Dave, are you redefining what air conditioning is? Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Morning chaps. Dave, are you redefining what air conditioning is? Alan.


Morning Alan.

Sure am - if I can get it for ten quid! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

wobby said:


> Why don't you fit one of the roof mounted fan above the bed. I have and it works very well, you can leave it running on low all night without draining your battery. This one is electronically controlled and is particularly quite, just fitted it in my van.
> www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/department/roof_vents/
> 
> Wobby


Hi Alan

I don't think Dave would re define anything :lol:

I am sure that Dave ( Zeb) thought that you were referring to the post from Wobby just before yours re a fan in the rooflight rather than A/C

Mike


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

A bit late,but yes there are 12v aircon systems.Here is one

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_detail.aspx?prod=DC+AIRCO+4400RM+12V+Air+Conditioner&id=212

Eric


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

There are several 12/24v systems for sleeper cabs on trucks. First saw one of these fitted to a Unimog camper conversion. The guy has a website showing his version (click through the conversion link and then the aircon fitting link)

http://www.unimog.org.uk/

He says it came pre-gassed (like the home ones from B&Q I expect).

Here are a couple of other links
http://www.aes2.co.uk/sleepwell.htm
http://www.sleepingwell.net/

Should point you in the right direction.

I see these have timers on which might be handy for an hour or so to get to sleep and then leave a fan running to take over for the rest of the night.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

All air conditioners cool the air by evaporation. Most use a refrigerant and a compressor system and then cool the air indirectly with a heat exchanger.
BUT
There was a simple 12 volt aircon system that had a water evaporator built into a roof mounted fan unit. There was a small water tank (that needed periodic topping up) situated somewhere and a small pump for keeping the evaporator wet. It lowered the air temperature by a few degrees only, but on a hot dry day you would certainly appreciate the difference when you entered the van.
My mate John has one on his old Hymer.

Then again you could play with one of these 
http://www.kooleraire.com/product information.htm

Chive


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> All air conditioners cool the air by evaporation. Most use a refrigerant and a compressor system and then cool the air indirectly with a heat exchanger.
> BUT
> There was a simple 12 volt aircon system that had a water evaporator built into a roof mounted fan unit. There was a small water tank (that needed periodic topping up) situated somewhere and a small pump for keeping the evaporator wet. It lowered the air temperature by a few degrees only, but on a hot dry day you would certainly appreciate the difference when you entered the van.
> My mate John has one on his old Hymer.
> ...


Yes thats what we have on our hymer, a simple evaporative cooler on the ceiling, a water tank and pump in the wardrobe. It does lower the temperature on a hot dry day and its lovely to feel the cool air. A bit too noisy though for long periods. Caroline sai she wouldnt go abroad without one now.

Paul.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi I am the same hate going bed when its to hot. We was going to get AC but Karen just moans if it gets to cold which is still to warm for me LOL.
Now don't laugh but i put a bottle of water in the fridge and take it to bed bloody lovely works a treat. Isn't noisy didn't cost a penny and the most important thing is Karen doesn't moan LOL. 
We are in Perpignan and it was 32 in the van last night and i had no problems sleeping.
Try It and See.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a DIRNA 12v Evaporative Air Cooler (roof-mounted) fitted to my 8M mh, which has been in use for over four years now.

I believe it's the unit to which Clive refers above. It's ideal for use anywhere ( don't need hook-up) and is put to good use on the ferry, whilst parked-up for lunch or the supermarket shop or similar, to keep the little pooch cool!

Where it comes into it's own is for overnight use - you can set a timer delay (1, 3 or 6 hours) for auto turning off - and it isn't intrusively noisy; Comes with a remote for bedtime use ! 

Ours is fitted to the roof mid-way down the van and nicely keeps the rear bedroom area cool overnight through three of six outlet vents, all of which are volume and directional controllable.

Won't cope with 35deg+ but don't find too many nights like that; Will pull inside air temp down between 10-15deg below ambient. Generally used almost all of the time in southern climes during multi-month trips away and it's only on 3 or 4 days a trip where we find it won't cope (in the daytime) with excessive heat.

Low battery consumption, so it's ideal; only uses-up c. 3-5 litres of water a day, plumbed-in from main supply tank. It's a doddle to use.

It's not an AirCon unit but a cooler and has been a great compromise solution for extensive travels throughout Europe, including Greece and Crete.

Would I buy another one ? Yes !

Brian.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

wirerick said:


> Hi I am the same hate going bed when its to hot. We was going to get AC but Karen just moans if it gets to cold which is still to warm for me LOL.
> Now don't laugh but i put a bottle of water in the fridge and take it to bed bloody lovely works a treat. Isn't noisy didn't cost a penny and the most important thing is Karen doesn't moan LOL.
> We are in Perpignan and it was 32 in the van last night and i had no problems sleeping.
> Try It and See.
> ...


Similar idea, i carry a hot water bottle in the van all the time, warm water in winter or for aches and pains, cold water at night in hot weather or for sprains. Great dual purpose item 
Sue


----------



## Monkey_Man (Feb 14, 2010)

*12v mini aircon*



pippin said:


> I shall do some hunting on the internet for more info.


Hi, did you manage to get more info and figure out a way of doing this ?
I am hugely interested. Even if it can't cool a room (2mx2m) down even having a cold stream of air coming in would be great rather than blowing in already warm air.

Anyone have any luck with this ?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

spykal said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to Alan. You can buy one for ten quid. 8O
> ...


...we use exactly the same fan, very good indeed, during the day when solar is charging it makes no drain on the battery, at night we can leave it on low setting and within an hour of solar charge the battery is full again. I bought ours in Asda a couple of years ago, wished I had bought two!

curlyboy


----------

